# devren Evren



## seitt

Greetings,

Please, what does "devren Evren" mean?
http://www.haberturk.com/yazarlar/umur-talu/706122-bin-yillik-cogunluk

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## cicikuş

It refers to "Kenan Evren"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kenan_Evren
http://www.mfa.gov.tr/kenan-evren.en.mfa

When the writer said "Ruhlarımızın yüzde 90'ı 'Devren Evren' olduğundan...", he means that "It's due to the fact that 90% of us bought into Kenan Evren's ideology (or point of view)" or "90% of us accepted what he did in past"

If you have any further question, or I am not clear enough, go ahead and ask please


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, it is helpful, but how is devren used and what does it mean exactly?


----------



## cicikuş

I am not sure if it has special meaning, at least I don't know. I wonder the same thing, but I can't decipher it. It's difficult to know what goes through in the writer's mind. Perhaps, it's only a silly made-up.


----------



## snoopymanatee

Hello seitt,

I cannot tell you what the writer actually has meant there, but I can tell you what I got when I read it. 

I think he wants to refer "*Evren's period*".

_Period_ means _devir_ in Turkish. Maybe he wanted make a word play and catch a rhyme, like: "D*evren* *Evren*".


----------



## shafaq

seitt said:


> Many thanks, it is helpful, but how is devren used and what does it mean exactly?


"*Devren*" means "(for sale/rent) *by transfer*"

devren satılık=(spesifically a workplace/business/office even an internet forum) offered for sale by transfer as it is (in working conditions).

devren kiralık=(spesifically a workplace/business/office even an internet forum) offered for rent by transfer as it is (in working conditions).

devren kiralık/satılık beyin=a brain; offered for rent by transfer as it is (in working conditions). This is the what the author was trying to imply by "devren Evren".

 Addendum: It's origin is Arabic devr/devir   دار   يدور دوْر and means "to pass/transfer (sth to sth/someone); as well as other meanings.


----------



## Guner

I agree with shafaq's explanation as :_"devren kiralık/satılık beyin=a brain; offered for rent by transfer as it is (in working conditions). This is the what the author was trying to imply by "devren Evren"._"
It is amazing how our common citizens' brains get "sub-leased" easily _in working conditions_. 
Sometimes the lease is more than %90, and sometimes more than %50.


----------



## seitt

Thank you all so much, particularly shafaq and guner.

So, perhaps, "Evren lock, stock and barrel"?
http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/lock-stock-and-barrel.html


----------



## Black4blue

I always thought that *devir* was a Turkish word and it came from "*devirmek*". Cause of those sayings: _Bir yaşımı daha devirdim. Beş yılı ne çabuk devirdik!.. etc._


----------



## Guner

seitt said:


> Thank you all so much, particularly shafaq and guner.
> 
> So, perhaps, "Evren lock, stock and barrel"?
> http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/lock-stock-and-barrel.html



Not a bad assumption I say...Nearly the whole percentage of us, lock, stock, and barrel were "Evren"ised in that era


----------

